# TIE related appointment in Valencia, what do I need?



## hola_pablo (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi, apologies if this has been asked a million times. I sent an email to [email protected] attaching my EX20 form and other documents. I received a reply this week which reads (translated with sensitive details removed):

_APPOINTMENT DATA
Proof of appointment number: XXXXX

*Name of the procedure: GRAL. Job (GRAL. Trabajo)*

Office: A. Foreign Office OUE
Address: Motilla de Palancar 23 VALENCIA 46019
Appointment date: XXXXX
Appointment time: XXXX
DATA OF THE CITED

Identification number of the aforementioned: XXXXX
Name of cited: PAUL XXXX
Telephone contact:

If you wish to cancel your appointment, you must access the Prior Appointment application, using the information we provide in this confirmation. Once your identity data has been validated, the system will give you the option to "Cancel Appointment", having to enter the "Appointment receipt number", and confirming the cancellation.
IMPORTANT: REMEMBER THAT YOU WILL NOT BE SERVED WITH THIS APPOINTMENT, RENEWALS and / or ROOTS; THE SYSTEM WILL CANCEL THE SAME ONCE DETECTED
Notice: This email address is intended to send information and is not enabled to receive messages.

Sincerely,
Appointment Service_


It doesn't tell me what I need to take to the appointment. Is this the TIE appointment? Do I need to take all my documents and copies or is this an initial appointment to ask questions? I'm a little confused. *I'm not sure what the GRAL.Trabajo procedure is?*

Any help appreciated.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes its the TIE appointment but if you you don't understand what you need to do best to get a Gestor to do it for you, you shouldn't have to pay more than €60-90 and that should include the €12 admin fee and two visits to offices in Valencia.

Not my area so can't recommend anyone but somebody will.


----------



## RalphGo (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi there,

Did you solve your problem? Are you talking about the Brexit TIE?


----------



## Antoni88 (Sep 23, 2018)

This is your appointment, bring all the documents.


----------



## hola_pablo (Dec 7, 2020)

RalphGo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Did you solve your problem? Are you talking about the Brexit TIE?


Yes with the help of a Gestoria, I have been to the appointment and got my temporary letters, now I have to get my documents and attend another appointment next week


----------

